# Anyone ever catch any mahi from the piers?



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I am quite a regular at the piers and bridges here in pensacola, but i haven't seen these pulled up as i understand they are mostly in the deeps. Went on the boat in destin a week ago and caught a couple. 

Just wondering if anyone has ever had the luck?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive seen it several times. If we get a good push of clean water they will come in.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Nice, i had heard they come in every now and then just wondering if that was talk or truth. thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive caught seventeen this year from my kayak all with in two miles. No big ones yet but I did have a monster bull eat me only about a hundred yards from the sand bar in twenty feet of water last month. He broke eighty pound pound mono leader. 

The water is nasty green right now with all this rain, it needs to stop before they come in close again I would think.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

See mahi's every year on all the Florida NW gulf piers.. See sail fish too. Just need a good South East push of water & wind. Whan the Sargasso grass comes in , Here they come. Flying fish too.:yes:


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

the one i caught on the boat last weekend was so fun, and he cooked up well too. I would like to catch some small school sized ones for fish tacos! 

If you see me chucking float-able objects off the end of the pier dont worry, im just attracting the mahi and cobia


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

navarre seems to have the best luck with mahi this year...


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

use to see chicken dolphin caught at the old Navarre pier around Sept. several times .


----------



## pierfishallday (Aug 20, 2012)

One day few years back school kept coming down the bar chasing ballyhoos. Those things eat anything that can fit in thier mouths. Pretty cool sight


----------

